# Whealer dealers revisited



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

always wondered what happened to these cars that they sold .....if in fact they atually sold them,anyway green 911 targa bought by brandon now lives in knockhill race track scottland.


----------



## Dubs (Dec 24, 2009)

me too


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

the range rover p38 they did recently was for sale online not too far back:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The merc cosworth went on ebay soon after the show. Would hate to get landed with one of the cars to bo fair.


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

I no the man ho ended up with the white 205 gti and of the top of my head it got broke up for parts or used as a track car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

bigmc said:


> The merc cosworth went on ebay soon after the show. Would hate to get landed with one of the cars to bo fair.


I would love to own one they had sorted


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone see the episode last night? Gorgeous red 635 CSI, used for bmw shows, looked superb still.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

CJR said:


> Anyone see the episode last night? Gorgeous red 635 CSI, used for bmw shows, looked superb still.


Yep I watched that, was a lovely example, especially after the leather went in and the alloys were changed :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Would hate to get landed with one of the cars to bo fair.


Ed seems to do a decent job of the mechanicals, even if the presentation is sometimes lacking. I would have no problem buying a car from Ed.

BUT, If faced with Brewer I would do a runner.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Love watching wheelie dealies. I still think the whole thing is a set up. 

I mean a 6 speed bmw gearbox for 500 quid? And the green porsche that needed a new gearbox, the reconditioning guy said was normal 2 grand and didnt bat an eyelid when he agreed to uprate it and do it for 1500.

Im not surprised none of the original owners shown no longer own the cars. Hope they show what happened to the chocolate 928(?)

Think its a bit much though showing virtually the whole restoration over the hour then doing the update for the last 8 minutes or so.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Is it just a coincident that whoever bought the car in the show now no longer owns any of the cars? Or is that because the buyer wasn't really a buyer but someone they roped in for the show  

I still love watching it tho, even though it is staged it is what it is!


----------

